# Good website describing the BW darkroom stuff



## ian1987 (Apr 20, 2006)

Just wondering if anybody of you new if there was any good website which tought all you've got to know for the Black and White darkroom.
Thanx
:hail:


----------



## loopy (Apr 20, 2006)

May want to check out 
http://www.apug.org/forums/home.php


----------



## ThomThomsk (Apr 21, 2006)

ian1987 said:
			
		

> Just wondering if anybody of you new if there was any good website which tought all you've got to know for the Black and White darkroom.
> Thanx
> :hail:


The Ilford website has lots of free information. Everything you need to know to start developing and printing in black & white can be found there:

http://www.ilfordphoto.com/applications/page.asp?n=9

From that page you will find links to documents such as Processing your first black & white film and Making your first black & white print. There is a lot of other information on there and it is worth spending some time looking around.

The APUG forum mentioned above is great, and the people on there have a huge amount of knowledge. Try searching before asking a question, because most topics you can think of have been covered before, in detail.


----------



## ian1987 (Apr 21, 2006)

Thanx!


----------

